# Classroom Reef



## HurricaneCaleb (Apr 23, 2012)

Thought I would post on our progress.
Age of Aquariums helped us out with a new 125 dual overflow tank, its sitting on the counter in the back of class.
Reefrocks.net shipped us over 80 lbs of rock. 
Garrett Academy has offered to build our stand, just need to come up with some lumber or money for lumber.

Needs:
Stand
Plumbing
Sump tank
Return pump
Powerheads
Heater
Lighting
RO/DI

I don't think we will be able to get water in it before school is out like we had hoped. Still working on finding some funding. 

We are working on the website, I'll post a link when we get finished. If ya'll have any funding ideas or want to make an equipment donation please feel free to contact me [email protected]


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Aww. Thats so cool! Best of luck to yah. I hope this bump helps.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Very cool, wish one of my teachers did that when I was in school, good luck


----------

